# meds that get rid of my DR



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm bipolar II, and have had derealization for 10 years, until I took certain meds.

Depakote ER gets rid of it
Trileptal
Zyprexa 
Low dose Lithium
Lexapro
paxil 10mgs

Every other med in the world that i've tried has induced DR. I've tried probably almost all antidepressants, anti-psychotics, stimulants, and benzos.

Good luck! Stick in there. Some or one med will work. I had to uncover my bipolarity to stop it.

I'd be glad to answer any questions.

Brian


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Glad you found relief through those meds. Which of those medicines helped the most? Also which of them are you presently taking?


----------



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

Right now I'm taking Depakote ER, ativan, and Lexapro 10mgs (temporarily; it induces a mixed state one week after taking.

I'm trying to go higher on my depakote, but it seems that anything above 1500mgs induces DR. So I'm going to try to spread out the doses in to 2-3 of em

regards,

Brian


----------

